# [Biete] Rolle der Auferstehung und/oder Werbt einen Freund -15.000gold-



## saheri (30. Oktober 2013)

Hiho ihr,

ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann und/oder jemanden für Werbt einen Freund. Das ganze findet dann auf Wrathbringer Horde statt, wo sich mein Main und mein Gold befindet. Gerne auch auf anderen Servern, leider kann ich uns dann nicht mit Gold unterstützen 

Kleines EXTRA!: Sobald ihr euch das Spiel kauft, erwarten euch 15.000 Gold! Ich denke das reicht erstmal bis level 85/90 

Für weitere Fragen, einfach anschreiben bei Buffed.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet.

Liebe Grüße


----------

